# 06 Litespeed Teramo



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Litespeed owners. I have an apportunity to buy an 06 Teramo at my LBS for $2200. They're actually advertising it as an 07, but I dont' think they made them in 07 so I'm assuming it's really an 06. It looks identical to the 06.

So, here's my question. It's a Medium (54). I currently ride a 52 Trek 5200, which seems to fit well. I have a 90 stem on both. I'm 5'6" with a 31.5" inseam. I never even thought of looking at a 54, but it seems to fit okay. It's so hard to tell on the trainer they set me up on and the 5 minute parking lot ride. In reading reviews/forums, it seems like most riding Mediums's are more along the 5'8" - 5'11", which would lead me to believe I'd be a Small (52). I don't want to get sucked into the "it's a great deal, I can make it work". 

Any thoughts about sizing?

Thanks
Jimmy


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

On that model litespeed the 54 refers to the effective top tube. What's the effective top tube length of a 52cm Trek 5200? I'm 5' 9" and ride a 56 2006 Teramo, FWIW.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Mendo! What size stem do you have on there?

It's an old Trek - from 1999 with traditional geometry. Anyhow, the TT is 52, but the effective top tube is 52.8. Funny thing is, I tried measuring both, and both come out to around 53.


----------



## gojita (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm 5' 7" and have an '05 Teramo (same as '06) and find it to be a bit on the short side. I have to run a 130mm stem to get the reach to work out right. My arms and torso are a little long relative to my legs, but in general it seems like the frame runs shorter than the numbers indicate. Certainly shorter than other 54 tt's that I've been on.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi gojita.

I agree with you. The 54 on the Teramo seems smaller than 54 on other bikes. I have pretty long legs/arms with a short torso. The shop let me use th4 Teramo for the weekend so my buddy and I took the Teramo and my Trek 5200 out for a ride. Every few mintues we switched off bikes. And I actually couldn't tell a difference on the fit. My buddy actually thought the 52cm Trek felt more stretched out than the 54cm Teramo. So, I think the 54 will work for me.


----------



## bruzer (Apr 7, 2008)

jhhall said:


> Hi Litespeed owners. ...
> 
> I don't want to get sucked into the "it's a great deal, I can make it work".
> 
> Any thoughts about sizing?


Is it possible for you to get measured for size at another bike shop? I am 5'8'' and after 2 independent bike shop measurements I was sized for a 54 bike. Most of the bike shops put me on a 54, or 53 when the bike size used odd numbers. 

After 13 different test rides I decided on a new 2006 Teramo. I haven't ridden too much because of the weather, but so far so good.

You will have to make your own call on the good deal or not. 

- Bruzer


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a 110mm stem (-10(can't find degrees symbol on keyboard)). You also have to factor in seat tube angle. Unless the fit gurus chime in, I'd do a search for "fit" and "STA" to figure out how different the cockpit lengths will actually be. If it ends up that we're only talking about 1.2cm, that should easily be taken care of with a shorter stem. As someone else stated, the litespeed 54 (for that model) is a little smaller than most other manufacterers 54s.


----------

